# 750 Acres on Flint in Dooly for lease



## Browning270 (Jan 25, 2007)

Yall are gonna hate me!!!!!!!! Made you look


----------



## Craig Knight (Jan 25, 2007)

Well you got me, I thought it was either too good to be true, or just too highly priced.


----------



## shdw633 (Jan 25, 2007)

OOOOOHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!  Got me!!!!!!!!!  I was pulling out my checkbook. 

That kind of post can get you    around here!!


----------



## beretta (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## kevincox (Jan 26, 2007)

thats not very nice


----------



## bubbabuck (Jan 26, 2007)

thats just wrong !!


----------



## Allen Waters (Jan 26, 2007)

THATS JUST WRONG I DON'T CARE WHERE YOUR FROM . BUT YOU DID GET ME.


----------



## BOW'D UP (Jan 26, 2007)

YEP made us look at the clown
BOYS GET THE TAR AND FEATHERS


----------



## DoubleRR (Jan 26, 2007)

*Dually County.....*

How many members per acre?....any guests?...dues?.....gun only?...bow only?...turkies too?....feeders?....food plots?...are stands included?....elec.?....water?....camping?....directions please!...did I forget anythng?......


----------



## Medicine Man (Jan 26, 2007)

*Hunting land*

Sorry boy's I sent the 1st PM to him and got it. Thanks Browning 270. I may have over paid at 7/acre. He said to send him a PM that he has another 500 acre trac at 8/acre if ya'll are intrested send him a PM.


----------



## bubbabuck (Jan 26, 2007)

PM sent !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big game (Jan 26, 2007)

heres your sign!


----------



## bubbabuck (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm always late......missed out on that one to !!!


----------



## Medicine Man (Jan 27, 2007)

*Prime hunting*

Well I over paid so don't feel to bad.. He may still have the 500 acres at 8/acre. Prime hunting land..


----------



## letsgohuntin (Jan 27, 2007)

Craig Knight said:


> ... or just too highly priced.




me too... I was looking just to see what kind of ridiculous price tag it had on it!


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (May 28, 2007)

Over a year later...and it still got me through the search feature!   lol

 

Bandy


----------



## 60Grit (May 28, 2007)




----------



## GA DAWG (May 28, 2007)

Dern I thought for a min. Somebody was trying to lease my land out from under me.


----------

